# Tones Spices



## mulepackin (Jan 20, 2010)

I've never had to buy in the volume that Tones has available at Sams Cub. I've got to do a large amount of meat this summer for my dtrs. wedding and considering using Tones Spice products for my rub. Those of you that have used Tones, are you happy with the quality, obviously the price is pretty good.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats what the wife and I get. No complaints. We only buy the larger containers of the more common ones we use like black pepper, granulated garlic, onion powder. I think everything else is in smaller bottles as they don't get used as much in our cooking and don't go stale.


----------



## ronp (Jan 20, 2010)

I love them that's all I use.



Much cheaper than buying a few oz of some crap in a aluminum pouch like MC Cormicks and other brands.


----------



## meateater (Jan 20, 2010)

I have no complaints with Tones. Just as good as any. Plus no MSG.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 20, 2010)

I like them, and they have a plant just down the road, freind gets employee discounts for me.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 20, 2010)

I use them with no complaints other than grinding your own fresh I think they are all pretty close from the different ones I've used


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2010)

We have used them and liked them.  You get a lot more bang for your buck with them.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 20, 2010)

Love em.  Sometimes I think their peppercorns may be a little mild, but then again I really like a stout black pepper, the wife thinks they are hot!


----------



## 3montes (Jan 20, 2010)

I stopped buying all brands of store bought shelf spices ever since I discovered the difference in flavor and freshness I get from the product I buy through the www.spicehouse.com I am slowly eliminating previously store bought spices such as Tones, McCormick etc. from my spice rack. When I need a replacement it now comes from the Spice House.
I have really noticed a difference in my smoking and cooking by using these spices. The flavor is much more pronounced.
Yes it's more expensive, but the trade off in flavor and freshness is well worth it in imo.

In addition to spices the Spice House carrys some very nice blends and rubs that are specific to bbq'ing and smoking along with fresh herbs that I would never find in any store here. As a bonus their customer service is fantastic.


----------



## bassman (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been using Tone's for 20 years (ever since our Sam's Club opened here).  They have always had the best price and have always seemed to be fresh.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 20, 2010)

Use them all the time....have gotten some better (fresher) spices here and there but with that cost I will just add a bit more as they get a bit older. Some things they don't have but what they do is good quality and a great price..IMHO of course.

.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

They're not the best money can buy, bu there's nothing wrong with most of their stuff.  Most of it's made right here in Des Moines, IA.  Ankeny, a suburb, actually


----------



## seenred (Jan 20, 2010)

I too have used Tones for years, with no complaints.  I know there are fresher, better spices available out there, but not at the price.


----------



## eman (Jan 20, 2010)

Ron P , You used to be my hero (LOL) 
But i have my doubts about anyone who uses gravy mixes.
 GOTTA MAKE A ROUX!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2010)

I only buy the Tones when I can go thru that amount in 9 months or so. All of my other spices I get in bulk ( enough for a small jar) from the WinCo or I also buy the small clear packets in the Mexican section of Albertsons. I just keep the jars or buy the few new ones I need at WinCo.   That way I always have fresh spices at a reasonable price


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Paprika especially, seems to go fast when making rubs, I have no doubt I'll use up these containers over the summer, what with the nuptials and all.


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 20, 2010)

The Tones at Sam's, No Problems here...

But Restaurant Depot has a different brand I also like alot...


----------



## ronp (Jan 20, 2010)

When I do use them it is a supplement to my stock, as a thickner.

As far as roux is concerned I use corn starch for a better looking product and no flour taste.


----------



## eman (Jan 21, 2010)

Never had a good dark roux taste like flour . But i have tasted some that others did that screamed  martha white.
 Never used corn startch. 
 My wife will not make a roux she uses the jar stuff. She says i am not standing at the stove stirring a pot of flour and oil for 30 min just to cook something else with it.


----------



## ronp (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with her, starch is so easy and fool proof. Try it some time.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I do buy a few spices at Sam's Club, and Tones has worked for me over the last 5 years. Satisfied customer.


----------



## gnubee (Jan 21, 2010)

I buy at the Whole Foods Eporium, its a bulk spice store in our town. Much fresher than tones and the stuff in those tiny little bottles. 

I have never understood why people pay $5.00 for a tiny bottle of spice when for the same price they can get 20 times as much fresher spice from the bulk store.

If you need a small bit you can just buy the amount that you want and re bottle it.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've used Tones for many years; if you look on my 'The Arsenal' picture below you can see them lined up on top of my stove. I also buy spices, mixes and blends from Butcher Packer; just ordered a bunch coming in this week.


----------



## jdt (Jan 21, 2010)

I use them alot, never any problems with freshness but as buzz and dude mentioned a plant is right in our neck of the woods. I worked in auto parts in high school, the closest store to the old plant, some days them guys would come in and you could smell them from 30 feet at least. Its known locally as a good employer and is usually a lifelong job for the lucky people that get on there.


----------



## jdunlap65 (Feb 28, 2010)

I also buy Tones spices. I think they work well.  Price isn't so bad either

John


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 3, 2010)

Tones is good other than their onion powder, its very bland and really a powdery texture i use Badia onion powder its really good and a good price at wally world.


----------



## captsly (Mar 3, 2010)

I am in agreement I use Tones all the time. We use them for our comps also.


----------



## dasgrinch (Mar 9, 2010)

Indeed, I use Tones for most things.  But since they don't sell fennel, cumin, or coriander, I order those from the spice house by the pound, and keep them in airtight containers under the counter.  I like their chili powder when I'm too lazy to make my own.

If you've got a GFS near you, they have a very good selection of spices, and they're good quality too.  I buy my paprika and several other things from them since they seem to have fresher stuff.  

A side note, hooray for spring.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 9, 2010)

GFS? Is that a Good Food Store? Nothing like that around here, but I do have a pretty good locally owned natural food store with a heck of a bulk spice area. I think I'll save some Tones containers and refill from there on those odd items. I'll second your motion on Spring, although it snowed here again today.


----------



## dasgrinch (Mar 9, 2010)

GFS is Gordon's Food Service, they're like a restaurant supply chain, but they sell to anyone who walks in, no membership or anything.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 9, 2010)

We buy all of our spices from Sams club. Its way cheaper then buying all of those expensive small containers at the grocery store.


----------



## Macowilson (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello All,
I love tones spices. Please tell us recipes for tones spices? 

Thanks


----------

